# Getting Your Daily Limit



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been wondering this for sometime and thought it would be a good time to post it before the season. ***First I would like to state that I hunt to enjoy the experience of being with family, friends, and dogs.*** It is a ritual every year to dust off the equipment and begin daydreaming about pheasants.

With that said, I know ND has a great population of birds! 
?????My question is this for those interested in answering. I have always wondered how many times hunters go out during the season and fill their limit. I am looking for percentages. Lets face it most hunters are fishermen also and those fish continue to grow with every story. On the otherside of that spectrum I have never met a better group of people that are more family oriented and care about the environment then those that enjoy the sport!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Is my question that out of line that no one wants to respond? Just trying to get a discussion going that is all. No harm.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't usually quit until I have my limit. That is not my main goal but I would be lying if I told you it wasn't one of them. Its usually not a problem but I have hunted from sun up to sun down without getting my birds. The sooner you get done the sooner you can start the beer drinking........Is it bad to start drinking beer at 9:30 or 10:00?? :lol: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That would be 9:30 or 10:00 AM......9:30 or 10:00 PM we are just getting our second wind. :wink:


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

As I said hunters are a great group of people. I was not trying to start a huge debate over ethics of hunting just curious overall about numbers. I would be lying if I said I limited out everytime I hunted and for those that have seen my aim you would know why! :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Getting the limit is my goal. While persuing the goal I get time with friends, family and a lifetime of memories. Pheasant hunting I would have to guess that I get my limit 3 or 4 times out of 5 trips. I have never gotten my limit of partridge or grouse. 
I really need a dog.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Limit shimmit... I just enjoy getting out and walking in a pretty place that MIGHT hold a bird. I hope the birds win... but not EVERY time. :wink:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I have been waiting to post this - I think the time has come.

In an offer for a free copy of Gray's Sporting Journal they tell of the 4 stages of sportsman.

Stage 1 - Success Stage - wanting to shot something every time
Stage 2 - Trophy Stage- being particular about the kill
Stage 3 - Trophy Stage - seeking new skills and techniques
Stage 4 - Sportsman Stage - - you still enjoy shooting, but your success is measured more by the quality of time you spend afield than what you bring home from it..

My best day last season I came home with one bird - but what day.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say that with Pheasant hunting I have hit stage 4.

I just like to see the dogs work good and give my boys a chance at a few birds each time out. I still end up with quite a few birds but I am usually watching the boys to see if they will shoot or I wait for them to shoot once before I shoot.

With duck and goose I am at stage 3 where I am trying to figure it out only having done it for a year or so.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I see it as 5 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/hunter-stages.php

A limit is a reason to keep walking. Let's face it, when you have a limit you're done walking fields am I right?

With the pheasant numbers in the area I hunt at an exteme high, I'm guessing we'll be done in an hour or two next weekend. I'm sick of dodging pheasants all summer/fall long on the road, it's time to bring a few home for dinner.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Getting out to spend time by yourself and the dogs enjoying the day. Does not get any better. Birds are just a bonus. Who wants to go out and have a limit by 10. Then your day is done. I would rather pass up shots and spend all day out in the field and go back with 1 or 2 birds.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Getting your limit is great, and most certainly a goal for the day. Other goals are to get some time afield for the dogs, and get some exercise for this old man. I have gone to a 28 gauge in recent years, and that limits my effective shots to 25 yards or less. That tends to stretch the day a bit, even when we have a good bird population. Of course there are those exceedingly rare times when I just plain miss :roll: I do however, and will continue to enjoy shooting the 12 gauge, because, well...........sometimes ya just gotta throw some lead and pheasants are one of the foods of the gods! Good, if not great hunting, Burl


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

the sunday of opening pheasant last year, my 2-year old springer
who is still learning the "game" tracked a downed rooster for over a quarter mile through CRP, buck brush, over a gravel road and into a thicket and then retrieved it hand. it was the only rooster I shot that day. no limit of birds is worth watching dog work at its finest. it's all about the experience.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Chris -

Great link!!!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I could not agree more with those that responded. The pure joy of watching a dog work and do what is natural is an amazing site. Until ofcourse one flushes and I miss it! Then he looks back at me like nice shot [email protected]$$ after all my hardwork. Thanks for the repsonses guys and enjoy the season.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

First of all I am one of the luckiest guys on earth because I have a truly great wife who makes me take the dogs hunting. Because of this I hunted over 60 days last year all for pheasants. There were so many great days in the field and I can remember many of them, some include the birds but others include the other parts of the experience including two unbelievalbe sunsets. I also remember what I didn't have, that being my best hunting companion for the last 50 years, my father who past away before the season. I had tears in my eyes opening day on the way to the field. The season included hunting with my son, his friends and many others including some scissorbills from Minnesota(they need love, too!) This aside I don't even want to tell you how many roosters I shot but that was only part of the fun because my favorite bird is the one that everyone shoots at and just keeps flying. Yes, for those of us who live in good old NODAK we are truly blessed and for those who come to visit we bless you too! The dogs are getting ready and the owners are getting ready so don't worry about what stage you are in and go out and enjoy the experience. As I learned from my dad, live for the moment for it is precious, it may be over before you really want it to be over.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

How often, depends. My perfect week would be a limit of ducks one day, pheasants another, shapies, next, and then a limit of huns. Ive done that on a few trips, which speaks volumes about the diversity in ND

I dont have to get a "limit." But I enjoy the dogs, the shooting, the friends, the whole deal. So, I hunt as long as I can. Limiting out ends much of the fun. So I guess hunt and hunt until I cant.

But... There is much to be said for not even lifting a gun. I am spending a day or two this year using my dog for duck hunting where I wont even have a gun. Just working with him on steadiness and honoring.

Out behind my house I have a convenient spot to smack some wood ducks. Got "my limit" twicethis fall. I am leaving that area alone now. If I do go back, I wont shoot any more woodies this year, even if it means going empty handed.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I limit about 85% of the time, (for the last 2 years) even if I get off work and only have a couple hours. But if I don't go alone and take my stepson or a buddy, then then the % goes down for the group, but I usually get my limit, but they just miss too much.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Is my question that out of line that no one wants to respond?


DUDE...Patience...this isn't MSN Messenger! :lol: You waited what...a whole 16 minutes?!?  The internet generation is SOOOO demanding.
 
I probably limit 5% of the time. Usually I limit once or twice on opening weekend, and from there on, I rarely limit. Of course, during the fall weekdays, I only get an hour tops of bird hunting in each day. Usually lucky to take 1 roodie in that time frame around VC.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with many of the comments in this thread. It's about the experience, but pursuing and sometimes shooting the birds is what drives the experience. Fact is I don't spend much time wandering through pheasant cover without my friends, dogs, gun, and an intent to shoot pheasants.

That said, my group with whom I hunt North Dakota is a mixed group. We're 64 to 37 years old. Some of us are good or better shots. We all shoot 20 ga. or smaller, except my younger brother, who shoots an old 16 ga. Wingmaster. Last year was our best year yet in terms of number of birds taken -- we averaged about 2.75 roosters / gun / day. Most days most of us were in the field well into the afternoon. When we're lucky enough to limit on pheasants, we hunt sharps and Huns.

A week of bird hunting is North Dakota is the most enjoyable thing I do (don't tell my wife, although I think she understands). The birds, the country, the weather, the dogs, the friends and family, the locals who have befriended us -- it all comes together in an experience I can't get out of my system.

5 weeks from today and I will be driving across Montana with my brother, on the road again to North Dakota. We'll hook up with my other brother flying in from Georgia and our friends driving in from Oregon and start it all over again. Happy hunting, all.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey NJ - after I posted it I looked at the count and 17 people had looked at it without a response so that is why I made the comment. Trust me when I say my computer skills are limited. But I appreciate those that responded and couldn't agree more with their statements.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must say that I enjoy gettin my limit. It is not my purpose for being in the field, but I think of it as icing on the cake.

I am one of those weird people that gets 100% enjoyment from my dog at all times. I love to watch her run, jump, point, flush (bump a bird early). Time honestly flies by EVERY time I am in the field with her. She misses birds, I miss birds, lord knows my hunting partners miss birds.... but I know it wouldn't be as enjoyable w/o Remmi. She is only 3 and I fear the day she is gone, because she gives me so much joy ! ~ I am not a father yet, but I think my dog has given me a some perspective on what is really important = TIME with loved ones (including 4-legged ones)


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

You get out of it what you put in. If you work all day, you will get your birds.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I would say I limit 50% of the times I go out, but it is not about that at all!!

I am fortunate enough to work 4-10 hour days year round, so I hunt roosters every friday of the season. Even though I have my honey holes that I know I could get my 3 birds in no time, I save those for the days I can only hunt for a couple hours. I pride myself in trying to find a new place to hunt every friday. It is all about getting out, getting some exercise and watching some wonderfull dog work.

I have been know to stop walking through a slough or CRP field if it is loaded with birds after only shooting one or two, just so I can make the hunt last longer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I get my limit of walking every time.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

on the 1-5 scale listed above i am a 15. that is the sum total of all of them. I love to watch my dog work but i also love to shoot birds. Walking all day for nothing sucks. just going out and blasting 3 roosters in 20 minutes is not all that good either. I love to walk and watch my dog but i also love to shoot roosters!!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I limit out everytime, loads of birds up my way..... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Fossilman,

I have been up there and although I never saw many pheasants during my stays in Westhope, I did see many huns, ducks and geese. Though you are in a remote area I think it is a wonderful place. My dad and uncle used to set up their camper at the football field in Westhope and that was our base camp. I truly believed at the time (mid 80's) the people in the area had a contest to see who could be the friendliest! Hope it is still that way.

Have a great fall.

:thumb:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Westhope,you think that's friendly town,try Antler,just west another 17 miles...
We have a campground just north of town,with electic and water....very cool place..
You will see deer,maybe a moose,coyotes and a fishing hole within walking distant...
A nice little bar and cafe in town,with cold beer and good people....(Nothin' better my friend,nothin' better) :beer: 
Look me up,live north of old school in town....Will show you the ropes around here....


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

One of my favorite hunts was a hunt where my dog went on point 13 times in less than an hour and ALL were hens except two roosters that got bagged. It was exactly what my young dog needed at that time as I was able to steady him up nicely on that hunt because the hens sat nice and tight and my brother in law shot some birds over points and he has been hooked on hunting over pointing dogs since. Now my favorite thing in the world is watching him work a wiley rooster that sits, runs, sits, runs, and sits again. He just seems to know how much pressure he can put on them before they bust. Good dog work makes the day for me, I could care less about a limit.

nj your limit success will start sky rocketing now that your dog is coming into his own. As your dog becomes seasoned, you'll find you become a pretty good shooter over time as well.


----------



## goodoldgus (Oct 12, 2006)

If there are 'limits' set on anything, it is human nature to reach (or in some cases, break) these limits. I suppose it is a way for certain hunters to compete against the 'limits'. If you shoot as many birds as you are allowed, you have succeeded, you have won etc.

I personally just like being out there. If I get birds up and I get a few shots off, I am satisfied. If the dog handles and points well, it is even more satisfying. If everything comes together and I bag a few birds, perfect!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

mburgess said:


> Good dog work makes the day for me, I could care less about a limit.


A man after my own heart. I feel the same way. :thumb:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

goodoldgus said:


> If you shoot as many birds as you are allowed, you have succeeded, you have won etc.


I'm not sure why exactly, but I feel like this _right after_ the hunt ends. If I get a limit, I'm excited. If I don't, I'm a little disappointed..............then, within an hour, I could care less about how many birds we were fortunate enough to harvest.

I just love being out there and really love watching my dog work. It seems I am constantly laughing at her mannerisms, proud of her point/retrieve, or just plain get excited when that little nub tail starts wiggling harder than normal.


----------

